# How to restore older firemware iphone 4



## jamunrl (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi does anyone know how to restore iphone 4 to older firmware so it could be unlocked?


----------



## jamunrl (Feb 28, 2010)

I am using iphone from att trying to go to tmobile


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

You cannot downgrade the OS unless you prepared for it via special Jailbreak tool called TinyUmbrella (or similar). You would have had to create a special recovery file BEFORE you upgraded. If you did not do this before upgrading, there is nothing you can do.


----------



## nha_ngheo (Mar 13, 2013)

You can not downgrade to any iOS 6.x (except iOS 6.1.3), if you have 5.x blobs, you can do a restoration job.


----------

